# Hi. My name's Dexter - I can't think of anything clever to say.



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

So my name isn't Dexter. It's tori. Damn, just got here and I'm already lying lol. :crazy:

Anyhow, I'm new and thought it would best to follow the advice and post an intro, otherwise I would become a forever lurker. Bad habits die hard. 

Well, I'm an INFP but sometimes I think that maybe I just want to be one, which of course probably makes me an INFP as I spend hours contemplating it. Also, I took the SLOAN test and felt that while nothing the test results said were positive, they were brutally honest. Too honest for me to want to post them on my el-jay, but I figured if we were all going to be sharing our personalities, why not? 



"Global 5: sloan RLUAI; sloan+ r|L|uai; primary Limbic; R(64%)L(70%)U(64%)A(64%)I(66%) 

RLUAI 
moody, not good at sports, low energy level, unable to speak up for self, avoidant, depressed, withdrawn, attracted to things associated with sadness, easily frightened, feels defective, lonely, no self confidence, easily discouraged, avoids crowds, backs down when threatened, easily intimidated, socially unskilled, loner, unproductive, late with work, prone to health problems, focuses on fantasies more than reality, self loathing, wounded at the core, easily hurt, often sad, becomes overwhelmed by events, fearful, rarely prepared, fears doing the wrong thing, often aware how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, feels untalented, quiet around strangers, prone to addiction, doubting, anxious, easily confused, frequently overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, weak sense of purpose, relates to broken and discarded things, unsure where life is going, continually losing things, fears drawing attention to self, avoids unnecessary interaction, often bored, second guesses self, embarrassed by praise, worrying, resigned, prone to jealousy

Limbic
easily hurt, does not keep emotions under control, envious, quick tempered, can't do anything when they don't feel good, emotional, bitter, attracted to things associated with sadness, has love/hate relationships with most things, sabotages self, more doubt than belief, thinks the world is a dangerous place, searches for identity, fears having no identity, suspicious of others, more past than future, desires security and support, fears being without guidance, familiar with the role of victim, hypersensitive, defensive, dependent on the support and nurturance of others, more feeling than doing, dislikes change, more likely to want a tattoo, can be hurtful, prefers to stick with things they know, wants to feel loved, fears being unwanted or unworthy of love, wants to enhance their self esteem, more likely to have taken anti depressants, prefers instant gratification, has trouble speaking when emotional"

So yeah. That's horrifyingly acurate. Like, I can't argue on a single word they used for that description. And it's probably more than you wanted to know. ^_^;; Please don't flog me for being a newb. Also, as a side note, I'm not sure what the Ennagram (sp?) Type is or how to figure out which one I am, so if someone would let me know.... 

And before I wrap this up, I figure it's only fair to let everyone know why I'm here. I really enjoy learning. About anything, really. But I really, really enjoy learning about personalities and what makes people (including the ever-elusive me) behave in the often bizarre ways that we do. Plus, how else would I find other people who were like me? I can't very well ask my neighbor what his MBTI is. He'd probably call the cops on me for being creepy. 

Yeah, I'm done. Thanks for reading, I know I have a bad habit of being overly wordy when I don't know what to say or how to stop saying it. hahaha.....


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings imru2 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum imru2. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Good evening ^^


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC. Enjoy your stay. =P


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Dextori. I hope you enjoy your trip to the moon, that's where I catapult all the INFPs.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

am I being sent off to the moon because as an INFP we're too idealistic or for some other reason? I'm also aware we tend to be a bit... odd. 

:laughing:at least i won't be alone!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

It's because you're an NF, I come up with different ideas for different NFs. At least on the moon you'll be able to create your own ideal society.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

tl;dr 

hello and welcome


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, hope you'll like it here.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Welcome, and may you have long days and terrifying nights, on the moon.


*Fires explosive cannon balls filled with gummi bears at the moon, spreading gunky, yet flavorful, goo all over*


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

You wanna share a bunk with me on the moon, Toruhdex? xD It's really comfy. D:?

Anyways, welcome to PC and have a good time! I look forward to talking to you soon if you like. 8) You is interesting to me. xD

Also, you can take a gander at this thread: Link where there are a bunch of Enneagram tests that you can take to determine your type. ^-^ It's usually more difficult to figure this out compared to your MBTI.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the site enjoy it here


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

imru2 said:


> So my name isn't Dexter. It's tori. Damn, just got here and I'm already lying lol. :crazy:
> 
> Anyhow, I'm new and thought it would best to follow the advice and post an intro, otherwise I would become a forever lurker. Bad habits die hard.
> 
> ...


Greetings Tori! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. :laughing: Its good you decided to join. We love our infps.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome. i don't think i've ever gotten such a big response! ^_^ 

and tyvm for the link for the enneagram thread. I'll see if I can make heads or tails of it.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> thanks everyone for the warm welcome. i don't think i've ever gotten such a big response! ^_^
> 
> and tyvm for the link for the enneagram thread. I'll see if I can make heads or tails of it.


You could also just check with MellowMarcello. He's like, the expert on all things Enneagram related. xD


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> You could also just check with MellowMarcello. He's like, the expert on all things Enneagram related. xD


I.... I might have to do that. I took the test and ended up with a plethora of results I don't think I understand.... lol.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I.... I might have to do that. I took the test and ended up with a plethora of results I don't think I understand.... lol.


Plethora reminds me of "The Three Amigos" movie. xD 

And he can probably explain all of that stuff to you. I would, but I'm still trying to figure out which I really am... . Anyways, you'll get it eventually. ^-^


----------

